# The Yankee - Dixie test



## Adillo303 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kind of a cool little thing that I thought thay Y'all might enjoy.

AC

The Yankee or Dixie quiz


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

That is funny, I was born and raised in NJ and the test says I am barely Yankee lol


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Well that was weird....
Even though is seemed every answer favored the Great Lakes region, northeast area, etc, where I have lived all my life, I'm only 45% yankee. 

I know Uncle Bob.... That's a good thing....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Jeeze, I was born in Iowa, lived most of my live there except the last 15 years spent in Illinois. Never lived in the south but visited there once for 5 months on business. And yet, I get a score of 58% Dixie (barely into the Dixie category).
I think I should have gotten Yankee there, ya think?? LOL.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well that was weird....
> Even though is seemed every answer favored the Great Lakes region, northeast area, etc, where I have lived all my life, I'm only 45% yankee.
> 
> I know Uncle Bob.... That's a good thing....



Yea, which is what surprised me about my results. A lot of my answers got "Great Lakes Region or Northeast", a few got "Midwest", and only a couple got "southeast" or "southern".

But hey I guess UB will be proud!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2008)

barely yankee here. was born and raised in deep south. calif for fifty two years.

babe


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

I think a "dixie" wrote that test to mess with us 

And where did this term "dixie" come from? First time I ever heard it.
Isn't it still politically correct to call them Johnny Rebs


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Dang nabbit them dern Johhny Rebs!!


----------



## simplicity (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine came back as 45% Yankee with emphasis on the Northeast where I have never lived.

It's a fun test, but I don't think I'll take it too seriously

Okay, Uncle Bob, we're waiting for you!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, me too Pacanis. Spent 43 formative years in Jersey, yet they say 59% dixie, barely into Dixie Catagory.

And I never heard of that bug. Still don't know what they're talking about.​


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

The roley poley? Looks like a tiny little caterpillar or centipede if I remember correctly. We would put em in our hand and watch em curl up in defense.


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2008)

It says I'm 50/50, which is about right, considering where I live.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, around here they are called pill bugs I guess, but as a kid we called them armadillo bugs. You find them under things or where it's damp. They roll up in a little, perfect ball about 1/4" in diameter.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

I DON'T DO BUGS, DUMPSTERS, OR ARMADILLOS!

SO THAT'S WHY! I knew there had to be a reason.
Thanks!​


----------



## DawnT (Jun 17, 2008)

46% Yankee?!?! I'm born and raised NYer!! ARRGGHHH!!! I knew I shouldn't have gone to SC back in '95.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Mine came back as 45% Yankee with emphasis on the Northeast where I have never lived.
> 
> It's a fun test, but I don't think I'll take it too seriously
> 
> Okay, Uncle Bob, we're waiting for you!


 

Like ya need to ask..........

I'm named after Grandfathers.. who were named after "The General"


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

If that tests says anything but 100% Dixie on UB, I'm gonna faint!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well that was weird....
> Even though is seemed every answer favored the Great Lakes region, northeast area, etc, where I have lived all my life, I'm only 45% yankee.
> 
> I know Uncle Bob.... That's a good thing....



We must be less Yank-y than we thought! I'm 43% (barely) Yankee, too.

In Pittsburgh we called your roly polies Potato Bugs. I'm surprised we neighbors don't share that one in common.. the "pop" I know, though!

Thanks for sharing the quiz, it was a lot of fun. Especially neat that you can see where all of the terms come from.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> That is funny, I was born and raised in NJ and the test says I am barely Yankee lol



Me too!  I only got 48% Yankee.  Now, if they heard me say words like 'coffee' and 'sausage', they'd suggest I was from NYC.  I can live with that, I suppose.


----------



## QSis (Jun 17, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Me too! I only got 48% Yankee. Now, if they heard me say words like 'coffee' and 'sausage', they'd suggest I was from NYC. I can live with that, I suppose.


 
And "dog" and "water", VB?

The test is flawed!  As a Bostonian, I am WICKED yankee (ironically) and my score was 49%, or just barely.  

Puh-LEESE!  

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

63% Dixie - I guess Ohio, Guam and Vermont rubbed off on me a bit


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I think a "dixie" wrote that test to mess with us
> 
> And where did this term "dixie" come from? First time I ever heard it.



That's a joke, right? 

Apparently the origin of the term is not known: Dixie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## QSis (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, all three theories sound plausible to me, GG!   

Thanks for posting the link, and thanks, pacanis, for asking a question that never occurred to me!

Lee


----------



## Angie (Jun 17, 2008)

39% (Yankee). A definitive Yankee.  I've never lived anywhere but Iowa!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

A short version is…. "'Dixie'" was a currency issued by banks in French Louisiana. They were $10 bills that said Dix (French for 10) on one side… To the people in the South, and flat boatmen who had floated down the Mississippi to sell their goods they were called Dixies...So the area became known as Dixieland…This is the accepted origin of the term around here...What ever.. It's Where I was born. in..Early on One Frosty Mornin...


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2008)

77% (Dixie).  That is a pretty strong Southern score


Hmmm and I was born and raised in Cleveland Ohio, not Cleveland Georgia


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think the whole purpose of the test is to confuse everyone, LOL. If you are a Yankee it makes you think you are a Reb, and if you are a Reb it makes you think you are a Yankee.
They're just messin with us, which is what makes it fun, LOL.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I think the whole purpose of the test is to confuse everyone, LOL. If you are a Yankee it makes you think you are a Reb, and if you are a Reb it makes you think you are a Yankee.
> They're just messin with us, which is what makes it fun, LOL.


 

 I agree...not very scientific........


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> Apparently the origin of the term is not known: Dixie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 

Which part, the part where I put the laughing smiley, or the part where I said I never heard someone referred to as a dixie? 

I really don't know who created the test, but it's pretty funny that being a "dixie" seems to be pretty common, even for us northerners....

I've heard of leaving my heart in dixie, and dixieland of course, but no, no movie I ever saw, book I ever read or person I ever talked to referred to a southerner as "a dixie". That's a new one on me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agree with Pacanis, I have heard of Dixie, Dixieland, etc but never someone being referred to as a Dixie.. so let's coin it and make some fame!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I have to agree with Pacanis, I have heard of Dixie, Dixieland, etc but never someone being referred to as a Dixie.. so let's coin it and make some fame!


 
I'll be your huckleberry


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, apparently hanging out with Uncle Bob has had a strong influence on most of us. I'm only 43% Yankee and have never lived even close to the Mason Dixon line. But, my grandma (who mostly raised me) was from West Virginia - does that count?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> But, my grandma (who mostly raised me) was from West Virginia - does that count?


You can take the girl out of the South, but you can't take the 'South' out of the girl....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> You can take the girl out of the South, but you can't take the 'South' out of the girl....



Not that you would want to try anyway!

I always thought I would end up marrying a country girl or southern gal, instead I ended up with a city chick... 

 Don't tell DW I said that!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2008)

> You can take the girl out of the South, but you can't take the 'South' out of the girl....



So true, Uncle Bob. And my grandma was a wonderful southern cook. My sister and I have never been very successful in duplicating her recipes, which were never written down, of course. But now I have discovered (gasp) - LARD. And I feel like I am returning to my roots.....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm 85% Dixie even though I lived in Maryland, Delaware, Massachusetts and I was born in California. I've been in Texas longer than anywhere else so I guess it's pretty ingrained in me.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 18, 2008)

mine said: 100% (Dixie).  Is General Lee your father?

which is strange since I`m 100% Englishman.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> mine said: 100% (Dixie). Is General Lee your father?
> 
> which is strange since I`m 100% Englishman.


 
Well there ya have it.
The less southern you are, the more this test tries to tells you that you are


----------



## Hoot (Jun 18, 2008)

79% Dixie.....I reckon so.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 18, 2008)

> apparently hanging out with Uncle Bob has had a strong influence on most of us.


 
Sure has.  I'm 80% Dixie.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well there ya have it.
> The less southern you are, the more this test tries to tells you that you are



well, I`m not sure how (or indeed IF) the test works, but I always liked Dukes of Hazard as a kid, maybe that`s why?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Which part, the part where I put the laughing smiley, or the part where I said I never heard someone referred to as a dixie?
> 
> I really don't know who created the test, but it's pretty funny that being a "dixie" seems to be pretty common, even for us northerners....
> 
> I've heard of leaving my heart in dixie, and dixieland of course, but no, no movie I ever saw, book I ever read or person I ever talked to referred to a southerner as "a dixie". That's a new one on me.



Actually, you said "And where did this term "dixie" come from? First time I ever heard it." I took that to mean you had never heard the term "dixie" before at all, not just referring to a person.

My result was 50%, which is about right, I guess - I was born in VA, raised primarily in MI, and have lived the last 25 years in VA.


----------



## licia (Jun 18, 2008)

I am 61% Dixie. I find the test flawed also.  Several of the answers I gave were different areas including the South. I've lived in Florida within 35 miles of where I was born most of my life.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree the test is flawed.  I scored a 61% as well.  I was born in a Naval hospital in VA, we moved around a lot, even overseas for a few years.  Most of my life I've lived in OK.  I did live in MI for 4 1/2 years.  They know about "Devil's Night" up there.  I was aware of the term, but down here in OK, we don't call it anything.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

hmmmmmm  "barely Dixie?"  I've never lived in the South!

Maybe it's cause I just ordered some White Lily Flour... ya think?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, you said "And where did this term "dixie" come from? First time I ever heard it." I took that to mean you had never heard the term "dixie" before at all, not just referring to a person.
> 
> My result was 50%, which is about right, I guess - I was born in VA, raised primarily in MI, and have lived the last 25 years in VA.


 
Ahhh, yeah, I meant the term referring to a person as a dixie 
Of course I've heard the term, dixie.  Wasn't that one of the Golden Girls?


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 18, 2008)

47% yankee, aw shoot dang


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think the term Dixie refers to south of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> hmmmmmm "barely Dixie?" I've never lived in the South!
> 
> Maybe it's cause I just ordered some White Lily Flour... ya think?


 
There is hope for you....Maybe if you order some Steens Pure Cane Syrup it will edge you ever closer to the goal....


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> There is hope for you....Maybe if you order some Steens Pure Cane Syrup it will edge you ever closer to the goal....


 
I have two cans of that in my cupboard as we speak!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Of course I've heard the term, dixie. Wasn't that one of the Golden Girls?


 
Not the Golden Girls unless you are referring to Blanche who was Southern.   There is an actress by the name of Dixie Carter who was in another show Designing Women .


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep!  Thanks, LC.
I knew it was one of those shows I skipped over (honest).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I have two cans of that in my cupboard as we speak!


 
Ya know...in the back of my mind I said..."I bet she has some" but thought I would mention it anyway....

Take the test again...everytime you can answer "I don't know" do it...In other words act dumb! It'll probably ask if you're related to "The General"


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> That is funny, I was born and raised in NJ and the test says I am barely Yankee lol


 
Ditto...but 57% Dixie.


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm barely a yankee. 45%. i'm pennsylvanian. hmm.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

61% Dixie.  Well, duh.

even though I grew up (i.e., came up) around Chicago, I got enough family from southern states to claim that status.  All the old folks fought for the Confederacy, and I even have a great-grandfather whose name was Jefferson Davis (last name).

And I had to good sense to marry a good ole boy from Tennessee.


----------



## luvs (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Not the Golden Girls unless you are referring to Blanche who was Southern. There is an actress by the name of Dixie Carter who was in another show Designing Women .


 
my 2 favorite shows!
blanche's accent was fer 'golden girls.' she really spoke as a northerner.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, I grew up in Upstate NY, spend 4 yrs in wester NY for college, 3 yrs in NC for grad school and have live for the last 19+ years in Maryland and I got a 53% Dixie.  It was a fun quiz, but I know that depending where you grew up in NY or even in new england, some of the answers would be different.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2008)

It said I'm "49% (Yankee). Barely into the Yankee category."

Most of my answers were common to the whole U.S., sometimes "also southeast," "also mid-west," etc., so it really seems to lean toward the "also" areas.  Although I was raised in California, I think a lot of the things I say lean more toward the midwestern way of speaking (like "pop" for carbonated drinks).  Of course my mom and dad were both born in the midwest, although my mom moved with her family to California when she was seven.

Barbara


----------



## JohnL (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, 75% dixie.
I'm not surprisede though


----------



## Aera (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine says 46% (Yankee). Barely into the Yankee category. I've been in NY/NJ all my life.


----------



## luvs (Jun 19, 2008)

jake got pissed at his score. he's both a dixie & a yankee, yet strongly prefers 'yankee'.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2008)

You can't get much more Yankee than me.  I was born in Upper Peninsula Michigan, where I spent the first 18 years of life, and then spent a year next to Memphins Tennesse, and 10 years in San Diego.  I also lived in Spkane Washington for a year, and finally moved back to Michigan, on the Canada Border in the U.P. in 1986 and have been here ever since.  I enjoy the cold, don't like high humidity, and melt when the mercury rises above about 86 degrees F.  I love pasties, and Great Lakes fresh-water fish, especially speckled trout.  I started our town's anual cardboard sled race, love downhill skiing, stream fishing, lake fishing, toboganing, used to "ski" behind cars at 2 a.m. on frosty winter days (we ahve ice on the roads from November through the end of March), have slept in tents in sub-zero weather, for the adventure of it, with my kids.  A winter never goes by that I'm not firing up the Webber in a shoveled out area of my front lawn, with a 5 foot snowbank blocking the West wind.  Snomen are a must in my yard.  Christmas doesn't exist without snow.

*And I scored 46, just barely Yankee!*

U.B. and I share of love for cooking, intelligence, and making freinds.  But other than that, we are polar opposites, litterally.
Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mama (Jun 19, 2008)

98% Dixie!  Imagine that!


----------

